# Glad to be here



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi friends,

I am new to the Forum so thought I should say hello!This forums looks like its full of good info, I'll be visiting here often.Nice place to study and related topic discussion.Since I am new to forum community and I feel I am in midst of my own learning curve. I feel sometimes, that I have to learn a lot, hope you guys have patient on me.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

You have to crawl before you walk, and walk before you run. Enjoy the entertainment, and knowledge here. You will find the longer you sail how little you always know. It's never ending, but the rewards are huge........BEST WISHES........*i2f*


----------



## bmccuej (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Bridget,

I am new to the forum too, Welcome!!!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Greetings. Tell us about your boats and where you sail/motor.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome! We are all still learning.


----------

